# Apple. Oak, Redwood Bowls



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

The apple bowl is a NE bowl, the oak hollow form was a piece of firewood and the 4 sided bowl was a piece of redwood I got off a friend 25 years ago. The redwood one turned out nicely. It is light as paper when turned. What do you think guys? Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Great Mit-ch*

Great Mit-ch. Really nice looking Mitch.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work Mitch, my favorite is the hollow form, cool. 

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

DrZook
Thanks Dave, I appreciate the kind words. I didn't realize you weren't a turner and didn't know what NE meant. Sorry. I remember a while back and I didn't know what it meant either. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
Thanks. I liked this oak hollow form myself. My son brought me a load of oak firewood about 5 years ago and this stuff is old and punky and was so easy to hollow, you wouldn't believe. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice selection.


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Another A+ imho, Mitch... I'm inspired to get busy an get my lathe all set back up and running... as soon as I get the shop reorganized, after holidays, after the grandkid's projects, after the really cold weather is over, after...etc., etc. 
Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Roger
Can I make a suggestion? Forget the afters and get up tomorrow and say to yourself. Today is the day, nothing is going to stop me from setting up my lathe and turn something just for my own pleasure. Not to please anyone but me this time. Tomorrow can be to turn for the pleasure of others. today is for me. Do it Rog, your good at this just get moving. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Glenmore. Thanks Glenmore. Mitch


----------

